# 1970S Watch



## Daisy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello,

I was given this pendant watch by my Grandma in the 70's. I am aware that it was not expensive but it means the world to me. A local watch maker was very "rude" about it. Can anyone fill me in?

Many thanks

Daisy


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome- Could you open the rear and provide us with a photo of the movement.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Daisy....nice to see a girl in the PW section...as Seismic says, we need to see inside the watch to be able to give any opinions on type, age etc....there should be a tiny 'lip' or slot on the back cover, usually near the winder, that you can put your fingernail, (or very gently, a blunt blade, eg. a table knife) behind to pop the back open....... :thumbsup:


----------

